

Leveling up as a student-entrepreneur - brennanjp
http://brennanjp.com/post/42781013597/leveling-up-as-a-student-entrepreneur
My experience as a student-entrepreneur going to school full-time and then taking the plunge and leaving school (only temporarily, I think) to work full-time.
======
JohnExley
I think your singular focus on executing with Price Intelligently is something
(IF MAINTAINED) you will thank yourself for doing for a very long time.

~~~
brennanjp
I couldn't agree more, Ex. Thanks for the endless support.

------
jackrmcdermott
nice post JB!

~~~
brennanjp
Thanks Jack ;)

